# Morbark chipper 2400XL Any good??



## a_lopa (Dec 16, 2009)

Im looking at buying a morbark 2400xl with 2000 hours can anyone tell me what there like as ive never used any morbark equipment.

Thanks Jason


----------



## Oly's Stump (Dec 16, 2009)

I had one but sold it about 5 years back. It was a good unit and never had any trouble with it. I learned from the dealer who sold it for me on consignment that the drum was cracked. We loaded it with whole trees for land clearing using skid steer and beaver squeezer.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 17, 2009)

I just brought the machine so ill soon see! Buyer beware!


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 28, 2009)

Arrived today after transporting over 2400km's

All works well hydraulic discharge chute ,hydraulic jack leg,tidy it up and put it to work.

Be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 28, 2009)

nice to see a big chipper. you gonna get that winch up and running right?

good stuff.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks just like the one I had but I didn't have the winch. Never had any trouble with mine.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 28, 2009)

oldirty said:


> nice to see a big chipper. you gonna get that winch up and running right?
> 
> good stuff.




Yes winch works but no rope.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 28, 2009)

chipper that big neeeeeds a winch. get some low cost 9/16 for it.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 29, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Looks just like the one I had but I didn't have the winch. Never had any trouble with mine.



Did you have any issues with it blocking up the chute?I noticed theres vents that can be adjusted on the side of the drum how do they go?


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 29, 2009)

Damm just went to order some knives off wesspur and they don't stock them anymore!


----------



## Oly's Stump (Dec 29, 2009)

Never had the chute blocked or plugged. Never had to adjust vents. I only did regular maintenance like changing the knives, oil, grease.


----------



## deevo (Dec 29, 2009)

a_lopa said:


> Did you have any issues with it blocking up the chute?I noticed theres vents that can be adjusted on the side of the drum how do they go?



Nice unit!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 3, 2010)

Ran it today and was impressed


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 14, 2010)

Very impressed with this machine better than what i thought it would be.

Been filling these 55c/m dump trailers 5-6 times a day


----------



## oldirty (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah big chippers are nice. really takes the sting out of dealing with the wood.

gotta get the winch going though man. life is easy with a winch.


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> yeah big chippers are nice. really takes the sting out of dealing with the wood.
> 
> gotta get the winch going though man. life is easy with a winch.



Winch is going,No need to use that when ive got this feeding it.


----------



## BigE (Jan 15, 2010)

a_lopa said:


> Damm just went to order some knives off wesspur and they don't stock them anymore!



These won't work?
http://wesspur.com/chipper-knives/morbark-2-knives.html

Also, here
http://store.sunriseequipment.com/Morbark_Chipper_Knife_By_Simonds_p/39233-692-2.htm

Bailey's has them as well, but at a much higher price.


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 15, 2010)

Wesspur came thru


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 17, 2010)

Big dry hard gum limb,straight thru,I will never buy another bandit after using this machine.


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 8, 2010)

Had a heay rain/hail storm have worked 7 straight days the morbark has been great handled it no problem.


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NqkPu1Qo1o


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube - Drouin tree services mulching


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you pulling it with that cabover truck in the picture? Seems like it would be way underpowered and the manufacturers listed towing capacity would be less than what that chipper weighs.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 15, 2011)

morbark makes a really good chipper. ive owned a few brands since i got my morbark there is no looking back.


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 18, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> Are you pulling it with that cabover truck in the picture? Seems like it would be way underpowered and the manufacturers listed towing capacity would be less than what that chipper weighs.



It was being pulled along that section with a 4x4 isuzu being off road and filling another small truck as well,I tow it with a FM515 mitsubishi which can tow 9 ton legal(pictured)


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 18, 2011)

lawson's tree s said:


> morbark makes a really good chipper. ive owned a few brands since i got my morbark there is no looking back.


 


Mines had a few minor issues but the huge infeed is hard to be swayed from,i have a bandit 90xp that i mainly hire out and as back up.


----------



## Cut 2 Please (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a 2400xl almost just like yours. I cann't see me going to any other chipper. Mine is a 2004 model that has the 125hp Perkins engine. It is a little on the underpowered side but most of the time I have no problem with it keeping up. On the other hand it does a great job of not burning much fuel. Still I wish it had the 140hp John Deere. What engine is on yours?


----------



## trost66 (Feb 7, 2011)

What motor did it come with and what year is it. I think in 03 they went with larger feed opening. we have had a 99 and a 2003. the 03 has alot bigger feed opening. Its 18x32 the 99 was 18x18. Huge difference when dong alot of big limbs. Loved both machines. Nothing but quality.
w


----------



## tntreedude (Feb 23, 2011)

*brand new morbark model 15 question*

new chipper with 140 horse cummins on it. i bought it with zero hours on it it now has 38, still has new stickers on it. one of my men filled it with 43 gallons of kerosene today. we never started it , drained all of it out. refilled with diesel at a cost of $345, $180 wasted. should i be worried about a tiny bit of kerosene left in the tank? we got 98% of it out and added 44.5 gallons of diesel. today it cost me to work!


----------



## trost66 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would say you would be fine. Usually in the winter we will put about 5 gallon of kerosene in our 500 gallon fuel tank to keep the bio diesel from gelling up. One time last year I back our chipper up to the fuel tank and my dad filled it up. We went to work and about half way through the day the chipper ran out of fuel. I know my dad filled it up. So I went and check and it was empty. When I looked a little closer I realised he put the diesel fuel in the hrdralic tank instead. The two caps are right by each other. I will never let him live that down.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 24, 2011)

Cut 2 Please said:


> I have a 2400xl almost just like yours. I cann't see me going to any other chipper. Mine is a 2004 model that has the 125hp Perkins engine. It is a little on the underpowered side but most of the time I have no problem with it keeping up. On the other hand it does a great job of not burning much fuel. Still I wish it had the 140hp John Deere. What engine is on yours?


 
Mine has the 143hp deere engine it does fine with it really.

I looked at a 2000 model with a 200 cummins i would have loved to have brought it but the infeed was smaller and they dont have as big of a discharge fan on the side of drum so blocking would have been an issue.

I would buy another no-problem they are killer built machines.


----------



## tntreedude (Feb 24, 2011)

*morbark*

thanks for input. it could not have had more than 1/4 to 1/2 gal. in it, then diluted with 45 gal. of diesel. it is just that it is brand new so i worry. i had the hydraulic thing happen 5 yrs. ago, since then i put a lock on it. also had someone put mixing oil in my brake fluid. people are just not paying attention.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 24, 2011)

I was up at the Moline, IL. Vermeer dealer last fall and there was this Mobark that looked like it had been through a war, chute was all tweaked like it had been rolled....but it was a famed Mobark. I can't remember what model, but I enquired. Can't recall the exact price, but I started laughing. I was hoping to get a winter project for a fairly low price. They said something about this fancy clutch system had been replaced for like 4K and they wanted to get some of their money back for the work. I laughed harder, not disrespectively, but out of amazement. I could see that the PTO had recently had some work, but...Good luck with that. It still had plenty of damage and looked ready for the junk yard.

What is so special about their clutch systems? Just curious. Mobark has a dealer in Chicago, so I haven't ruled them out as a possibility. However, the idea of a 4k clutch replacement turns me to the other machines. 

Just hoping you Mobark guys might know something about this. I know they are competitive machines, but that seems ridiculous.


----------



## tntreedude (Feb 24, 2011)

*morbark*

this is my second model 15. first had a cat. hated it. too small a battery, cables, wouldnt start in tn. cold. this one has a cummins, huge battery, so far so good.well, except for thurs. a keyway came out and rendered my clutch helpless. only 32hrs. on machine. i nicely requested they come out and fix it and they did temporarily, then i had to take it in.all warranty but a big inconvenience when work is booming. hate to say it but my two previous bandits have been my favs. but the service around here is non existent. maybe this morbark will prove me wrong but it hasnt started off well but great service. bought a new boxer mini yesterday so maybe less chipping and more wood for the owb


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 25, 2011)

I have heard some disapointment with the 15,although not seen first hand.


----------

